# Media disconnected but connected to the internet



## balla986 (Jun 29, 2010)

alright so ive seen a very similar thread on this but none of the solutions worked for me. when i go to ipconfig through comand prompt it gives me my ip address but it says media disconnected. i tried the netsh thing through command prompt or whatever and then i tried re-installing the wireless card driver but nothing has worked for me. and it also says that i am connected to the internet i just cant get on any websites it says the page cannot be displayed.



thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about telling us exactly what you have?


Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## balla986 (Jun 29, 2010)

i have a dell inspiron 1318 laptop and its a linkysy wireless g 2.4 ghz router and i have comcast internet 


C:\Users\Owner>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 48ms, Average = 35ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.122.70] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 209.191.122.70:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 46ms, Maximum = 48ms, Average = 47ms

C:\Users\Owner>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
OWNER-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
OWNER-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4E-36-84-7B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9e7:79ef:45c:49d5%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 01, 2010 11:03:39 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 02, 2010 11:05:45 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201335630
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-A5-F1-64-00-23-AE-04-C0-53

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.246
68.87.71.230
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-AE-04-C0-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{AAF95652-EEA4-4C23-AD1D-DFCF77002
269}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8CBF2108-49EC-418A-9226-FC14D099B
CBD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Try removing your existing wireless network profiles and re-add it again, make sure that you have the correct Security key.

==================
Also, disable any Firewall or Security Software.

Please update us.


----------



## balla986 (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks i tried that but still got the same result unfortunately. it starts out by saying successfully connected then when i go to open my internet browser it comes up unable to connect


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you able to see unsecured wireless networks from your computer? Have you tried connecting to one? Do you have any Firewalls enabled in this computer? Did you disable it for now?

Also, restart your computer then Tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, see if you're able to connect to the internet.


----------



## balla986 (Jun 29, 2010)

There is only one other connection that comes up and it's security enabled but my brother has the same laptop as me and he is able to use the internet with no problems at all


----------

